# Mien panzer tiger is done!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Here it iz! 

I hope you like it*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:
The ONLY thing that might improve that is if you could make the gun flashes orange.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Freakin' awesome work Fluke!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Thanks guys!*


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That's damned impressive! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Sean!


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Very Cool! Great Sound Effects. Gotta love the recoil on the 88! Sweet! Like the other "Tiger" at the end of the video too.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks! Thats my Girlfriend's cat....its cute but kinda high strung.

Well.....I have been chasing it around the house with my tank :tongue:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

OUTSTANDING, FLUKE!!!

Now, you are obliged to tell us, in details, how you got the deflection movement of the turret and the cannon's quadrant and recoil movements. They are perfect!

Did you make all the mechanics?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Dude!

The motions are all preset in the Control board from CLARK MODEL
All the actions are via standard hobby servo's except the Turret 
rotation that is a hobby motor in a gear box from the original 1/16th
RC toy.

I will try to post some images later on


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Here is the rear formation lamp that is not seen in the video.

The rear light is made of two micro green LED's and the tube is cut from a glass
camera flash tube then lightly sanded to simulate a worn lens.


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

fluke said:


> Thanks! Thats my Girlfriend's cat....its cute but kinda high strung.
> 
> Well.....I have been chasing it around the house with my tank :tongue:


That cat has Tiger on it's tail!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Mein Gott, dass ist einfach nur wundervoll :thumbsup:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Well done!
:thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Thank you Mine Freunds! *


----------

